# Further training..?



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hellog All
Just a quick question...im an Electrician in the UK... for over 20yrs...i would like to get some high voltage experience...i do not currently have worked hours...do Canadian employers like to promote these areas and help with training? 
I would be looking to do a course in CA, the UK power distribution companies are quite a closed shop, so would just like a few opinions!
Thanks


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's a link to the electrical contractor's association: Electrical Contractors Association of Ontario

You can always try and send them an email with industry questions, I'm sure they'd be happy to help.


----------

